# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Stuck in a never-ending loop, lucid dream gone bad

## Carligan

I went to bed after having slept previously that day, so I ended up hitting REM sleep right away. 

I fell asleep and found myself in my bed where I had fallen asleep, playing a game on my laptop. I shut down the laptop, and after having done so I found myself inside another room in my house on my stationary PC, where the same game was being played (World of Warcraft, but that's not important). 

Here is where it got creepy. I found out that it was likely that I was dreaming, so I did a nose RC and checked if I could breath through my nose, which I could. I understood that it was most likely a dream, even though it felt 100% real. I ended up turning off the PC, but when I did so I was back in my bed with my laptop still on. 

The dream (or nightmare one might say) was pretty much centered around this repeating itself countless times. I got very tired and I wanted to wake up, but I found myself just going back and forth in the same instance of events. 

I even felt a creepy presence throughout the lucid dream as if someone was watching me, and I kept doing reality checks to see if I had finally woken up or if it really was a dream at all.

I was more confused than I had ever been in my life. I was questioning reality, and had a feeling that I was stuck between reality and the dream world. That I was going to be stuck there forever. 

After this going on for a while, and finally decided to try going out the door of the room I was in. At this point I felt really tired and I could barely stand straight (had to sit down on top of my PC) and my eyes were starting to shut down. I barely managed to crawl over to the floor and I decided to jump out of it, to land in a "happy place" (basically a place I imagined with lots of happy colors and feelings), but I ended up in bed yet again. I got really frustrated after I had done a RC and it confirmed I was still dreaming. 

Finally after having done the RC I opened my real eyes. I laid down for a while still in shock of what had just happened, I was just happy to be back in reality. 
I looked at my clock and one hour had passed since I fell asleep. I am pretty sure the dream from being aware of it being a dream lasted for at least 30 minutes. 30-60 minutes of hopelessness. 

Have something similar happened to anyone else? I am a bit afraid to ever sleep again, I just don't want to experience something similar again.

----------


## Malicious

Welcome to the world of false awakenings ::D:

----------


## saltyseedog

I don't think I've ever had that many false awakenings. next time you should do something cool.  ::D:  I hate when dreams have bad feelings though. I've been there. that creepy feeling of watching or whatever. I've had many feelings like that from the environments of my dreams. it most often is just some sort of emotion inside of you being manifest in the dream so you can feel that emotion in the energy of your environment.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

Oh man. Something similar happened to me several weeks ago after I moved back to Philly for summer vacation.

*Background*: I tend to unintentionally (or maybe subconsciously intentionally  ::D: ) wake up almost every morning sometime around 7 am. I rarely use it as a time to intentionally do a WBTB and a WILD, but sometimes I end up falling quickly into sleep paralysis and often I have some crazy vivid dreams that could have easily become lucids (my awareness in the dreams can be high, but I never ask the right questions about my environment).

*The Story*: One of those mornings I quickly fell back asleep. I was somehow in my living room after that. I was seated in a chair with my awareness almost nil. For some reason, I decided to do a reality check- I was able to breathe through my nose! I was dreaming. I woke up in my bed after that. I walked around in my bedroom and realized I was still dreaming. I had just had a false awakening.

Somehow I ended up in my living room again. Reality Check- I was _still_ dreaming. Again, I woke up in my bed. _Still_ dreaming! This cycle happened for maybe 10 false awakenings. I remember I started counting how many false awakenings had occurred. The most I did in any of the dreams was walk around observing the vividness of the reality around me. Every false awakening I grew a little more apprehensive, unnerved and for whatever reason, scared. Around the 10th one, I started to seriously consider the possibility that I was dead (thanks _Waking Life_  :Eek: ). 

But then, I finally woke up.

----------


## angie746

Phantom : Around the 10th one, I started to seriously consider the possibility that I was dead (thanks Waking Life ). 


OMG phantom that made me laugh, fancy thinking you were actually dead, wow that would scare me, i have had faulse awakenings also, only had 3 at max but that was bad enough, they made me think i was going mad or something as i had never had them before that and that was maybe a week or so ago, its somewhere in my DJ. Sorry phantom dont mean to laugh but it did tickle me they was you said it ..ha ha :smiley:

----------


## Kumara

I have experienced something similar to this while using an entheogen...a never-ending loop of the same few moments over and over that seem to go on for eternity.  It was really uncomfortable.

Robert Waggoner's techniques for interacting with the dream itself have worked so well for me that I'm determined to be prepared to really explore the space if possible, or ask the dream itself WTF is happening if I experience that again.

----------


## AL3ZAY

Just a small note:

You felt like you were being watched, because you were.

----------


## TMR

Jeeze are you sure you didnt smoke some DMT lol

----------


## woah

> Just a small note:
> 
> You felt like you were being watched, because you were.



what do you mean?

----------


## AL3ZAY

> what do you mean?



There are beings in the universe that like to have a bit of fun with your emotions (which are energy forms that they like to feel similar to the way you like to feel sunlight on a cold day, and namely the emotions of fear, anxiety, terror, paranoia, etc. because these emotions are very powerful) by taking shape of an object(s) and inhabiting your dreams. They can arrange the entire scene of a dream, and there can be groups of them. Looking at them for what they are, they are shapes made of light (mostly rotund, but I've seen many types and ranks) and they move kinda funny. This is what gives people that eerie feeling of being watched, feeling foreign energy watching, and yet not consciously knowing it. You are definitely being watched, but they are harmless, they only want to feel your energy. 

Being looped through an endless slew of the exact same scene, and having to RC each time because you cannot tell the difference will bring on those powerful emotions that they love to feel so much. Reading the OP made me laugh at myself because I went through the same thing. It's actually quite hilarious once you notice them and call them out, they scurry away so quickly. That's why they take the form of objects in your dream environments, it allows them to hide in plain sight.

If you don't believe me, the next time you are having that eerie feeling of being watched in a dream, and things just seem to be "off", focus on individual items in the dream scene while calling them out letting them know that you know they are there, and you will see exactly what I mean. One or more of the seemingly random dream objects will change shape into these little guys while you are focused on it. Usually the most peculiar item in a given theme of dream scene is them. If you've ever played the game "What Does Not Belong" looking at environments, you should have a fun time finding them.

----------


## woah

> There are beings in the universe that like to have a bit of fun with your emotions (which are energy forms that they like to feel similar to the way you like to feel sunlight on a cold day, and namely the emotions of fear, anxiety, terror, paranoia, etc. because these emotions are very powerful) by taking shape of an object(s) and inhabiting your dreams. They can arrange the entire scene of a dream, and there can be groups of them. Looking at them for what they are, they are shapes made of light (mostly rotund, but I've seen many types and ranks) and they move kinda funny. This is what gives people that eerie feeling of being watched, feeling foreign energy watching, and yet not consciously knowing it. You are definitely being watched, but they are harmless, they only want to feel your energy. 
> 
> Being looped through an endless slew of the exact same scene, and having to RC each time because you cannot tell the difference will bring on those powerful emotions that they love to feel so much. Reading the OP made me laugh at myself because I went through the same thing. It's actually quite hilarious once you notice them and call them out, they scurry away so quickly. That's why they take the form of objects in your dream environments, it allows them to hide in plain sight.
> 
> If you don't believe me, the next time you are having that eerie feeling of being watched in a dream, and things just seem to be "off", focus on individual items in the dream scene while calling them out letting them know that you know they are there, and you will see exactly what I mean. One or more of the seemingly random dream objects will change shape into these little guys while you are focused on it. Usually the most peculiar item in a given theme of dream scene is them. If you've ever played the game "What Does Not Belong" looking at environments, you should have a fun time finding them.



I could make random baseless speculations too and say that I saw it in my dreams so it must be true..

Of course if you believe something then they'll show up in your dreams. 

Interesting post tho, life would be pretty interesting if what you said were true

----------


## saltyseedog

Ya that why I said it is _most_ often just your own emotions that make the dream feel like your being watched by some creepy evil presence. It can be another entity. but most likely its just you. Trust me.

----------


## AL3ZAY

> I could make random baseless speculations too and say that I saw it in my dreams so it must be true..
> 
> Of course if you believe something then they'll show up in your dreams. 
> 
> Interesting post tho, life would be pretty interesting if what you said were true



Haha, if every single thing that exists in the universe didn't break down into the same basic form of energy it would be random and baseless. (aka molecules and cells down into atoms, which break down into quarks and so on, this is true of everything. Nothing does not follow this break down unless it is the most basic form of energy that exists.) Why do you think experienced dreamers throw the term "energy" around so much? Everything that exists is energy, nothing is separate. You do not live in a world of objects that exist as and of themselves, separate from you. The air between your fingers is the same energy at it's most basic level that makes up your entire body, room, house, neighborhood, city, state, planet, solar system, universe. It connects you to everything else around you, despite not seeming like it. You ever wonder why the senses cannot tell the difference between waking and dreaming? Because there is no difference, all is energy. The energy that makes up a dream scene is just as real and concrete as the room you are in now, only it's malleable and needs no permanence like this realm does. Life on Earth is simply a shared dream with a set of rules on the same plane of existence as others in the energetic configuration of human with perfect continuity (aka permanence). The faster you learn this, the faster you advance. 

However, the truth it that it's not random, nor baseless, it is what I know, and it is true. It's not that I believe it and they show up, it's what happens whether one believes it or not. On top of that, they show up in everyone's dreams as objects, this is not limited to myself. The seemingly endless loop gave it away that these little buggers were having some fun with the OP.

I almost refrained from saying anything (and I usually do), because I knew you specifically would shrug it off (as do most who consider themselves rational), but someone would at least keep it in mind, and so I did. Life _is_ very interesting because much more than this is true, this I and many others know. You'd have a field day laughing at some of the other things I could tell you about dreaming, thinking they are all wild, crazy, and baseless, and I'd laugh even harder if you were to experience just one of them for yourself and tell me about it.

People consider the feeling to be creepy or eerie because it is a form of energy not known to them or identifiable by them at first. Once you're past that point, it doesn't bother you at all. It's very akin to intuitively knowing someone is staring at you from across a room. You can feel that someone is focusing on you, but can't identify what you feel until you either find a valid source for that feeling or leave that area. If it was simply you being paranoid, well what reason would you have to be paranoid? If you have no reason for it, and yet you seem to be feeling watched, chances are very high that you are.

However, I will say no more to prevent de-railing the thread. If you disagree, so be it.

----------


## woah

> I almost refrained from saying anything (and I usually do), because I knew you specifically would shrug it off (as do most who consider themselves rational),



and do you consider yourself rational?

I shrug it off because there's a million other people who have their own theories on dreams and the nature of our reality. Just like you, they have 0 proof except for their own experiences, yet they talk like they've discovered the irrefutable truth. 

It's great that you are able to believe in something that enhances the quality of your life, but I hope you realize it's 100% possible that you only see and feel the presence of these energy beings because you believed they existed. Confirmation bias strengthens beliefs, and the placebo effect is stronger than most people think it is.

----------


## AL3ZAY

> and do you consider yourself rational?
> 
> I shrug it off because there's a million other people who have their own theories on dreams and the nature of our reality. Just like you, they have 0 proof except for their own experiences, yet they talk like they've discovered the irrefutable truth. 
> 
> It's great that you are able to believe in something that enhances the quality of your life, but I hope you realize it's 100% possible that you only see and feel the presence of these energy beings because you believed they existed. Confirmation bias strengthens beliefs, and the placebo effect is stronger than most people think it is.



Do I consider myself rational? Yes. Do other people consider me to be rational? Yes, when I'm not talking about dreaming. When I talk about dreaming I might as well be an alien to some folks. 

That is because dreaming is a personal experience and set of experiences. Science will NEVER prove what is true for you in dreaming. When you have proven something to yourself, you don't need to wait for anyone to validate anything. A lot of people call themselves scientific, yet they use other people's research and beliefs as their own because they feel making their own discoveries is too complex. They don't even bother to formulate their own experiments and ways of gathering results to truly test what can be done, they simply look to the guy with the PhD, and if he says it's not possible, woe is anyone who even entertains the thought, they must be fools (except someone else with a PhD who's got opposite views and tests). There are many ways to test the limits of dreaming, and to find out for yourself what is truly real, you don't need to wait for anyone to give scientific validation because there will never be any. Don't hold your breath for science to show you what many others throughout history have already discovered and continue to improve on.

I agree, it's totally possible that it's just me seeing and feeling their presence because I believe they existed, except in the beginning I didn't, and yet they were there. I had no reason to believe in them, and I took many shots in the dark trying to figure out what exactly was going on, and why I felt a presence I couldn't describe. Took me a while to figure it out, but I did. Confirmation bias does strengthen belief, but it's not a belief, it simply is. The Earth revolves around the sun. That is not a belief, it is simply how things are. You ever wonder why placebo is so strong? Because everything is energy.  

If you spend enough time and discipline your dreaming sessions with actual goals and objectives, you will personally discover so many things about the universe, existence, and reality that you would wish to high heaven that someone would believe you, so they could experience it too. But you can't get caught up in caring what everyone thinks. When they are ready they'll follow a similar path to yours on their way into higher levels of awareness and dreaming. When you meet a DC you cannot influence in any way, no matter what you do, think, or believe, you'll have taken the first step. When you can converse with the voice of the dream itself, you'll have taken the second step. And yes, I mean having an actual conversation with the dream itself (not DCs). You won't hear the voice inside your head either.

But again, I do not want to de-rail this thread because this is not the BD section of the forum. So if you want to continue, PM me.

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

> Phantom : Around the 10th one, I started to seriously consider the possibility that I was dead (thanks Waking Life ). 
> 
> 
> OMG phantom that made me laugh, fancy thinking you were actually dead, wow that would scare me, i have had faulse awakenings also, only had 3 at max but that was bad enough, they made me think i was going mad or something as i had never had them before that and that was maybe a week or so ago, its somewhere in my DJ. Sorry phantom dont mean to laugh but it did tickle me they was you said it ..ha ha



Hahaha. I'm glad it made you laugh.  ::D: 

While at the time I was honestly freaked out, it all just seems so silly now.

----------

